# ¿Es posible reutilizar los componentes de un teléfono móvil?



## endless_dark (Abr 1, 2009)

Pues eso, se me ocurrió que podía sacar componentes de un teléfono viejo para utilizarlos en mis circuitos, principalmente pensando en pantallas y/o cámara. Más que nada para experimentar.
¿Es factible? ¿Serán públicas especificaciones? ¿Qué problemas puede haber?
Por lo pronto ya los conectores de todos los elementos son hiper-pequeños... :S


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Abr 1, 2009)

Con la cantidad de teléfonos móviles que se venden en el mundo, la idea de reciclar los que se tiran y hacer con sus componentes pequeñas microcomputadoras para funciones específicas me parece una idea genial; eso es lo que está haciendo Hokuto Systems
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Básicamente toman los displays, los chips de memoria RAM y ROM, el procesador, los chips de audio con las interfaces y los sensores CMOS (de las cámaras) y los incluyen en unas placas creadas por ellos para crear estas micro pc; que por ahora son terminales de punto de venta o cosas muy específicas pero, es evidente, que si esto funciona solo tienen que ver que tipo de placa crear para hacer versiones que sirvan para otras cosas.

Excelente idea realmente


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 1, 2009)

Mira esto..con un LCD de un nokia un Pic y un transistor podes armar un termometro!A mi me parece bastante ingenioso y practico ya que alimentas todo con la bateria misma del celular

http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/Nokia Lcd Termometar.htm

O este otro aparatito

http://www.pyrofersprojects.com/blog/?page_id=41


Todo medio raro pero por lo que se puede ver bastante posble
todo depende de tus conocimineots en microcontroladores electronica Rams y Roms y del telefono que estes desarmando para armar lo que quieras mas alla de eso parece no haber limites!Jajaja!
Cada cosa inveta esta gente! 

Un saludo!


----------



## trypticon (Nov 12, 2009)

un transistor????, anda la osa, es un chip termometro one wire en formato to92!!!!


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola quiesera saber si existe alguna manera de reutilisar las cam de cel


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 19, 2010)

Todo se puede, el tema es ubicar los pinouts de los componentes, que generalmente, son muy dificiles de encontrar...
Aunque hay algunos componentes como lcd de nokia que estan muy bien documentados y existen proyectos que los usan


----------



## wlopez (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola... compañeros...aca les publico una de mis dudas,,, para poder conocer sus opiniones

Circunstancia: por falta de pericia destruí mi celular, que trae cámara integrada..la pantalla inservible, teclado igual...pero la cámara quedo intacta...

Pregunta: ¿Mediante el uso de la poderosa electronica, puedo hacerme un circuito para poder usar esas camaras que traen los celulares?

Gracias por anticipado


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 15, 2011)

Si la carcasa (el cascarón exterior) del celular está en buen estado no hay que cambiarlo, si la tablilla del teclado está em buen estado tambien, solo hay que comprar el teclado (plastico) y una tarjeta lógica nueva para ese celular, y nada más cambias la cámara a la tarjeta logica nueva y listo.


----------



## wlopez (Jul 18, 2011)

Agradesco tu respuesta Lucio...pero mas bien mi inquietud era que si la camara se puede utilizar con otro circuito...es decir poder utilizarla como camara espia...o algo asi..espero esta vez si haberme explicado


----------



## Unikfriend (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi wlopez,
Claro que puedes usar la camara en otro circuito;
lo importante es saber el modelo de la camara para que bajes su hoja de datos
y conozcas la interface y protocolo que utiliza.


----------



## sirio (Jul 19, 2011)

Efectivamente, jejeje. Todo un reto 

Si alguna vez alcanzo la pericia suficiente me encantaría desarrollar un frame-grabber para un modelo de cámara del que tenga un gran número (6... aunque creo que por lo menos necesitaré 12 cámaras  ). He instalarlas en un pequeño cubo (o dodecaedro si son 12).

De esa manera tendría una cámara para realizar panorámicas 360º


----------



## wlopez (Jul 19, 2011)

Agradesco sus respuestas.... buscare entonces el modelo de la camara para poder bajar su datasheet y conocer su interfaz y protocolo...
lo de la camara de 360° estaria genial-----


----------



## chevaca (Jul 19, 2011)

pues mira yo tambien tuve un celular que se me descompuso(eso digo yo) y la pequeña camara todavia servia y el plan que yo tenia era de arreglar el celular y aserle una extencion al cable de la camara para hacer una especie de boroscopio pero me encontre con el gran problema de que las terminales de la camariya son extremadamente pequeñas y era imposible soldarlas o conectarlas
no creo que no sea posile hacer un circuito pero la verdad creo que estaria muy dificil y seria mejor que te cmpraras una 
pero si lo intentas que tengas suerte y exito


----------



## Bask (May 20, 2013)

Hola a todos, me gustaría un poco de ayuda por favor.

Resulta que mi hermano mayor tiene un parlante que tiene lector de memorias SD, USB y entrada para conectar el móvil, y me dijo que le gustaría agregarle una pantalla que muestre la lista de canciones para poder elegirlas (principalmente de la SD).

Pensamos en usar la pantalla táctil de un móvil viejo (LG KP570) pero no se nos ocurre como.

Si me pudieran dar un empujón para saber donde empezar.

Saludos y, desde ya, gracias.


----------



## rogusgar (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola,me interesa el tema.Tendran alguna pagina donde figuren los datasheet de las cam,sera mucho pedir,como figuran los datos,los unicos que tengo es del celular marca y modelo.Si alguno me aclara el panaroma se los voy a agradecer...


----------



## foros de electronica2 (Ago 11, 2014)

una pregunta sobre estas hojas e sabido que no son muy fácil encontrarlas para los productos mas recientes, se hacen mas fácil encontrarlas para productos ya obsoletos, y para los componentes son aun mas complicado que es mejor buscar las hojas del celular que buscarlas por el componente en si, es así de cierto? 

lo que quiero hacer es comprar algunos smartphone malos y sacarles las cámaras y las pantallas principalmente y traginarlos un poco y ver que puedo lograr con ellos pero si no tengo las hojas de datos seria algo mas complicado ver por ej: cuanta energía usan o puedo saber esto por lógica? gracias buen foro!!! ...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2014)

Vas a tener que ser un artista para reciclar algo; son realmente pequeños y desde que no se puede soldar con plomo no hay guapo que saque algo de una placa con facilidad.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 11, 2014)

> lo que quiero hacer es comprar algunos smartphone malos y sacarles las cámaras y las pantallas principalmente



depende mucho cuanto sepas, pero hasta ahora no he visto ni siquiera un intento real de hacer un proyecto con camaras o pantallas de celulares (smarthphones)

lo que si hay son modulos prefabricados con camaras y pantallas touch para arduino y cosas asi, que ya traen el datasheet incluido o facil de encontrar.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2014)

La verdad es que es una lástima no poder reciclar todo eso, pero es realmente difícil conseguirlo con teléfonos mas o menos modernos


----------



## foros de electronica2 (Ago 11, 2014)

respecto a el tamaño de los circuitos yo tenia una camara de un celular viejo y por lo visto por lo menos con las camaras las conecciones no son tan pequeñas pero te doy la razón en los componentes integrados a la placa, pero yo creo que lo intentare no puede ser tan dificil conectar algo a algo no tan pequeño (camara) y   
sacar el voltaje por deducción o ir probando con curiosidad se aprende


----------



## papirrin (Ago 11, 2014)

> pero yo creo que lo intentare no puede ser tan dificil conectar algo a algo no tan pequeño (camara) y
> sacar el voltaje por deducción o ir probando con curiosidad se aprende



suponiendo que puedas conectarlo y encontrar el datasheet que segun yo seria lo mas facil.... ¿con que pretenderias controlarlo y almacenar imagenes o video?


----------



## foros de electronica2 (Ago 12, 2014)

la verdad seria primero conectándolo al computador si conecto la pantalla del celular totalmente desmontada del celular y la logro conectar al pc para visualizar el monitor de este seria el primer paso porque significaria que la puedo usar para lo que sea lo mismo con la camara luego trataria de conectarlos a otras cosas de una manera mas compleja o a algo realizado con arduino pero claramente el tema central es separar los componentes de hay solo echar a volar la imaginacion.

por que dices que encontrar el datasheet seria lo mas facil? es por que supones que separar los componentes es muy dificil? o por que de verdad encontrar los datasheet es relativamente facil?


----------



## papirrin (Ago 12, 2014)

> por que dices que encontrar el datasheet seria lo mas facil? es por que supones que separar los componentes es muy dificil? o por que de verdad encontrar los datasheet es relativamente facil?



no, yo digo que dentro de lo complejo de encontrar los datasheets, desmontarlos y volverlos a montar estaria facilito, lo que  seria toda una odisea es programar los microcontroladores o microprocesadores para mandar la informacion a la computadora o al arduino, ¿o crees que sacas 4 cablecitos de la camara o pantalla y se conecta al puerto USB del PC directamente?

te resultaría tan incosteable que si mandas pedir directamente un dispositivo ya armadito que se ajuste a tus necesidades desde china seria mas barato.

bueno eso opino porque mas o menos se programar microcontroladores facilitos y me doy una idea de como pueden funcionar.



Ahhhh por cierto se me echo a perder una tablet china, y pienso aprovechar el acelerometro, y quizas pueda  usar el reloj de tiempo real, lo mas seguro es que no pueda pero le voy a intentar, la bateria y la bocinita también me sirven


----------



## foros de electronica2 (Ago 12, 2014)

mmm... es algo desanimador, pero no me caracterizo por tomar el camino fácil aunque este esté frente de mi, no hay gracia en tomar el camino fácil por que sabes que lo lograras.

la verdad creo que comprare un celular los venden a 2 dolares y me entretendre desarmandolos y aprendiendo gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ago 12, 2014)

> mmm... es algo desanimador, pero no me caracterizo por tomar el camino fácil aunque este esté frente de mi, no hay gracia en tomar el camino fácil por que sabes que lo lograras



no es por desanimarte es por intentar orientarte, claro que si me dices que sabes programar procesadores de ese calibre o sabes manejarlos yo soy el que necesitaria orientacion.

lo caminos no se recorren desde el final al inicio, es al revez, empiezas por lo fácil y vas por lo difícil, de cualquier manera te deseo suerte.

un comentario mas, como mencione antes se me descompuso un tablet android del touch con un micro A13 y estuve jugando con su programacion  (firmware o ROM) y es realmente una belleza ese nivel.


----------



## catykanal (Ago 16, 2014)

Hola, el problema que te encontraras al reutilizar componentes avanzados como pantallas u otras cosas es la incompatibilidad, lo único que con seguridad puedes reutilizar es el motor vibrador, el led de la cámara y la pila. Un saludo


----------



## akompe (Feb 24, 2017)

Hola a todos,
He reciclado una pantalla LCD de un móvil Sagem myX2 para ver si puedo usarla con algún micro o similar y para ello he estado buscando en la web el pinout de esta sin éxito, lo único que he encontrado han sido piezas de recambio.
Si alguien conociese o ha utilizado esta pantalla LCD le agradecería que me pudiera pasar el pinout.
Os dejo una foto de la pantalla LCD así como del teléfono móvil.

Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.


----------



## alfa34 (Mar 11, 2018)

Saludos amigos Yo estoy en lo mismo tengo una pantalla de un nokia que deseo reutilizar pero la informacion es casi nula  y ni informacion de las camaras se encuentra y solo preguntar si alguien ha podido usar un celular reciclado para usarlo en arduino estoy en un proyecto de un robot de oruga y estoy reciclando la mayoria de la electronica y en la caja de trastos viejos he encontrado un telefono LG370 el cual la camara funciona mi idea es reutilizarlo pero he buscado por la web y no he encontrado nada acerca del tema si tienen alguna idea se los agradecere  

Pddt: subo fotos del telefono


----------



## Abraxas_Sabaoth (Oct 7, 2021)

Buenas tardes compañeros, Tengo un amigo que tiene una recicladora de celulares y puede regalarme todo tipo de piezas de todas las gamas. Hoy fui a su local y me traje muchos módulos de cámaras de diferentes dispositivos de ultima gama y me gustaría saber si existe la posibilidad de usar estos módulos de cámara en otros proyectos como de Arduino... 

Muchas gracias por darme su tiempo.  Saludos desde BCS, Mexico.


----------

